# Windows 2003 Terminal Server error every 7 - 10 days



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

Keep getting this error with Windows 2003 64-bit Terminal Server / attempting to connect to it remotely
This happens every 7 - 10 days
Even re-installed the Operating system and after a month, started to do the EXACT same thing


error message when attempting to connect remotely shown in screenshot attached

Also, can not connect to it through TeamViewer connection either
Its like it loses internet connectivity altogether
a hard reboot must be done in order to brign it back up

Also: Even viewer shows ( just before it crashed ) as enormous amount of errors:
Even ID 333
source: application popup
Description:An I/O operation initiated by the Registry failed unrecoverably. The Registry could not read in, or write out, or flush, one of the files that contain the system's image of the Registry.


does anyone have any idea why it keeps doing this every 7 - 10 days ?

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Does terminal services manager show any accounts logged in or sessions that weill not close? Is your licensing up to snuff for the concurrent number of users?


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

I am not physically located where the server is to see what is going on 
we handle these systems remotely
the people who are physcially at the lcoation have no idea what is on the screen or how tof ind anything
they only know how to unplug the power cord/ pl.ug it back in, so we can acces it again

We have same issue on a couple of DELL 2900 servers
perhaps, it has somethign to do with type of server / hardware installed etc...


----------

